# Supprimer tous les contacts d'un coup



## ced68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je pense que je vais poser une très bonne question à laquelle il n'y a pas de solution simple selon moi. Comment supprimer tous les contacts d'un iPhone facilement (cad directement depuis l'iPhone de préférence) sans le faire un par un ?

J'ai mon ancien iPhone 3G que je veux donner à quelqu'un mais au préalable je voudrais vider tous les contacts. J'ai fait une restauration et MàJ en 4.2.1 mais cela n'a pas effacé les contacts, pourtant tout est décoché dans iTunes !

Est ce que l'un de vous à une solution ? 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Rémi M (22 Décembre 2010)

Je vois que tu as un Macbook, alors tu peux le faire via le Carnet d'adresse, tu supprimes tout. 

Puis dans iTunes, dans l'onglet _info_, il faut que tu coches _remplacer sur cet iPhone_ > _les contacts_


----------



## Larme (22 Décembre 2010)

Préférences/Général/Réintialiser, ça ne le fait pas ?


----------



## iPadOne (23 Décembre 2010)

la seule solutions que jai trouvé cétait de crée un groupe contact vide et dire a iTunes de syncro seulement ce groupe 

Mais un un Iphone FUD et re-installé comme un nouvel appareil efface toutes les infos précédente et fonctionne nickel après ( je lai fait avec tous mes précédent iPhone)


----------



## ced68 (23 Décembre 2010)

J'ai refait une restaure et ça a bien marché! Mais il est quand même étonnant qu'une telle fonction soit absente du téléphone en lui-même sans passer par une synchro... C'est comme ça ! 

Merci à vous


----------



## Rémi M (23 Décembre 2010)

Cette fonction existe, elle se nomme _Effacer contenu et réglages_

Comme son nom l'indique, elle efface tout ce qui se trouve sur l'iPhone, que ce soit fichiers personnels, mais aussi réseau Wi-Fi, luminosité, sonnerie... tout est remis à zéro.


----------



## iPadOne (23 Décembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Cette fonction existe, elle se nomme _Effacer contenu et réglages_
> 
> Comme son nom l'indique, elle efface tout ce qui se trouve sur l'iPhone, que ce soit fichiers personnels, mais aussi réseau Wi-Fi, luminosité, sonnerie... tout est remis à zéro.



Je me souviens lavoir fait une fois et ça navais pas tout effacé , je sait plus si cetait les notes ou les contacts qui était resté dans lappareil


----------



## imac-974 (3 Septembre 2011)

Rémi M a dit:


> Cette fonction existe, elle se nomme _Effacer contenu et réglages_
> 
> Comme son nom l'indique, elle efface tout ce qui se trouve sur l'iPhone, que ce soit fichiers personnels, mais aussi réseau Wi-Fi, luminosité, sonnerie... tout est remis à zéro.


merci a toi   je  viens d'acheter l'iphone 4 et  j'ai donner  le 3gs a un ami  j'ai fais  le truc    i a mi a zéro tout    


Cordialement 


ARTHUR PROD    Production et Réalisation Photos Vidéo mariage


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (4 Septembre 2011)

Exact : _Effacer contenu et réglages 

_Ca fonctionne parfaitement


----------

